
Using ECMP to Access Kubernetes Services - thrawn_lives
https://medium.com/@kyralak/accessing-kubernetes-services-without-ingress-nodeport-or-loadbalancer-de6061b42d72
======
thrawn_lives
Not sure how many people are aware that Kubernetes nodes accept traffic to
ClusterIPs at the node level. This gives us a way to utilize the built-in
services primitive to do load balancing, instead of relying on external load
balancers.

